

How can I make wearing headphones at work more acceptable? - yitchelle
http://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions/7533/how-can-i-make-wearing-headphones-at-work-more-acceptable

======
jakejake
"change to social norms will require integration"

Sorry, but how about trying to relax a little bit and simply ask your manager
if it's cool to wear headphones?

------
allochthon
Since joining the salaried workforce, I haven't worked at a place where
wearing headphones would be out of place. Is this something that is common?
What industries?

~~~
dingaling
Financial IT - policy here forbids wearing headphones or earphones during
normal in-office working hours.

Their line is: you are here to collaborate, otherwise why bring people
together in the first place?

I do agree with that to an extent. I've worked in offices where *phones were
common and the users always seemed to be snarky when I tried to interact;
particularly those who put them on as soon as they arrived and didn't take
them off until home-time.

It doesn't just impair work collaboration, it also degrades the social
atmosphere in the office.

------
contingencies
Measure the volume level in the office with a shitty iPhone application or
something. Cross reference to health and safety standards for your country.
Generally, you will find it's pretty loud - especially if you have salespeople
or a cubicle layout. If anyone asks, point to the figures.

~~~
greglindahl
If your office is loud, the last thing you want to do is to drown that out
with headphones and music! You want earplugs, which can be subtle enough that
they fit in socially, even in a no-headphones office.

